

Telescope Time Without Tears – Borda Count Peer Review - mckoss
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c0CoXFApnM

======
mckoss
Paper describing the proposal for Telescope time-allocation:

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/0906.1943.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/0906.1943.pdf)

